
Megatron-LM: Nvidia's 8.3B Parameter GPT-2 Transformer - thats_legit
https://blog.exxactcorp.com/megatron-lm-unleashed-nvidias-transformer-megatraon-lm-is-the-nlp-model-ever-trained/
======
ribeyes
Sounds compelling. Where can we try it out? We need to compare the results
with GPT-2 to see how it performs.

~~~
thats_legit
[https://github.com/NVIDIA/Megatron-LM](https://github.com/NVIDIA/Megatron-LM)

~~~
the_good_guy
Pytorch implementation

------
ptrenko
Jesus. Will anybody release a public model??

